# removing silicone



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

how do I go about removing silicone caulk from the floor of my boat? I used it to attatch my transducer as a test before I epoxied it and now need to remove the silicone to secure my bilge.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Scrape, sand, repeat. Scrub with a solvent as best you can.

The problem with using silicone is that it's used as a release agent for a lot of materials - like epoxy & other resin systems. Also, it's very difficult to remove once it's applied and is considered a nasty contaminate where any bonding is done. 

A much, much better alternative to using silicone caulking is the 3M line of mairine adhesives (eg 5200). Expensive, but using the right materials saves a lot work later on.

Avoid using silicone like the plague on any future boat projects.

Bob


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What he said!  

Jan


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

We can send people to the space station but no, there is no solvent for silicone. Armour-all either. Don't ever spray the stuff on anything anywhere near anything you plan on repainting!


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I second 3m 5200, can use white gas to remove it while is still wet too.


----------



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

DeBond is the solvent used by the Marine industry to remove 5200, 4200 and 4200UV by the way is and adhesive not a SILICONE sealer. My 0.02


Raf 
Parrothead305

Tech Marine Inc.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If it's a smooth surface. I have had luck with hard plastic with a sharp edge. And use as a scrapper. It does little damage to the surface.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How did you dig this one up, lol? This thread was 8 years old.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Don't know it was up somehow. I didn't go back that far. I just noticed the date I guess you got that handled by now


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, that was 3 boats ago, I don't care to use silicone much anymore.


----------

